# Please Add or Update Your Location



## TulsaJeff (Dec 2, 2011)

We are looking to run a query on the database to see how many members we have in different areas of the country and across the globe. This will be important for planning meet ups, gatherings and events. We don't need specifics such as what part of town you live in or even what town you live in if you are uncomfortable with that, but we would like for you to at least insert a state and maybe even a region of the state.

For instance, I have Sapulpa, Oklahoma in mine since I'm comfortable with that but I could have also put Northeast Oklahoma or even Tulsa area, Oklahoma and that would have been equally good.

It will also be fun to see what states and areas have the largest representation here at SMF.. I will post that information once I have it.

*Can you folks help me out with this?*

Instructions:

Click on "My Profile"
Click on "Edit Community Profile"
Fill in or Edit the "Location" field
I sure appreciate it!


----------



## venture (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks Jeff.  It also helps to know where people are when they ask questions that might have to do with climate or altitude.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## flash (Dec 2, 2011)

Venture said:


> Thanks Jeff.  It also helps to know where people are when they ask questions that might have to do with climate or altitude.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.




 I agree


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 2, 2011)

I moved the off topic posts to the "Where is everyone" thread.. this thread is a "call to action" to get folks to add/update their actual location within the "My Profile" area.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 2, 2011)

Sorry jeff. Just out of curiosity why isn't it mandatory to join the forum.


----------



## flash (Dec 2, 2011)

michael ark said:


> Sorry jeff. Just out of curiosity why isn't it mandatory to join the forum.




 I guess some people might be hiding out. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Really though it is helpful to know where the member is from, as it can play a major factor in the help they are offered.


----------



## alelover (Dec 2, 2011)

Flash said:


> I guess some people might be hiding out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but they don't have to even use their real name.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 5, 2011)

Bump so we can get this rolling


----------



## isho21 (Dec 7, 2011)

Done! Can't wait to see if we have any Q-ers in my neck of the woods...


----------



## nekramp (Dec 8, 2011)

Wil there be a globe map with pin on it to get a quick glance if anyone is nearby?


----------



## allen (Dec 13, 2011)

Done, Who's from around Iowa?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 13, 2011)

nekramp said:


> Wil there be a globe map with pin on it to get a quick glance if anyone is nearby?




That.. I don't know. I am hoping to get a database of states with the number of members in each state and even a more detailed listing of the actual members in each state and I'll have to see what I can do with it to make it visually informative. Just trying to get everyone to update their locations before we get them to run it for us.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 23, 2011)

Bump for the ones who missed it the first time


----------



## shortend (Dec 24, 2011)

Flash said:


> I guess some people might be hiding out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some may even be in the Witness Protection Program, who knows.


----------



## popsbbq (Dec 25, 2011)

homestead fl


----------



## elkmaster101 (Jan 4, 2012)

Ames Iowa. just out side of town.

 with deer in the back yard,

geese and ducks on the pond.

turkeys in the timber.

yots to shoot,

rabbits to skin and frogs to fry.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 6, 2012)

Bump - please help us out with this project


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Jan 6, 2012)

Is location info searchable for us rank-and-file non-mod types?  I've looked but haven't found it.  I'm trying to track down people near me to see if I can see a smoker hands on before I dive into a build project.  It would be really helpful if that info was searchable somehow.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 6, 2012)

Even the Admin and Mods don't have that ability right now. We have requested it


----------



## mudd flapp (Jan 9, 2012)

no fun for me ,i dont know any of the codes.


----------



## eman (Jan 12, 2012)

Mudd Flapp said:


> no fun for me ,i dont know any of the codes.


What codes?


----------



## beerbelley (Jan 24, 2012)

Davenport,Iowa


----------



## seannyob (Feb 3, 2012)

Done!


----------



## timleo (Feb 3, 2012)

Where do I go to see the map with all the locations identified?


----------



## nimrod (Feb 3, 2012)

Done


----------



## michael ark (Feb 3, 2012)

Hint ,hint, nudge ,nudge,didn't I post a map?:biggrin:


----------



## ohiomountainman (Feb 5, 2012)

OK now i'm done.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 15, 2012)

This has been up for a while but I want to try and capture as many locations as possible and perhaps folks aren't sure exactly where or how to do that. Here's a quick tutorial with pictures:

Click on *My Profile* in the top navigation bar








Click on *Edit Community Profile*







Fill in the *Location* field with your city, state or general location. For example I placed Pretty Water in my location field along with my city and state since this is a well known community in this area. If I was real concerned about my privacy, I could have said something like "Tulsa Area" and it would have been just as well.







Please let me know if you have any further questions about this. Eventually, I hope to have a way to filter users by location.


----------



## oxydol (Feb 17, 2012)

Maricopa Az.


----------



## preacherman1 (Feb 19, 2012)

this is preacherman p i live in sikeston mo 120 miles south of stlouis and 150 miles from memphis tn.


----------



## vosser78 (Feb 26, 2012)

Sioux falls sd


----------



## bearmoe (Mar 3, 2012)

Buffalo, NY


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 3, 2012)

Upstate NY right on the border A 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Have fun and Happy smoking :)


----------



## ccary (Mar 11, 2012)

I live in Huntington, West Virginia.  Retired from USAF, Sales.  I am 75 years young, Just had a knee replacement, Married, three children six grand children, 2 Great.  I enjoy life,  al kind of food, like almost everyone, have lots of hobies


----------



## blackbear530 (Mar 13, 2012)

hello   from  CORNING, calif,,,,,   new too this but man do i lov it ,,,just happen to find this site looked at it for awail before,,, i joined       i think i will a good time here ,,,,lov to bbq,,  been smoken  for a while had 2 learn the hard way a few time but i got her done,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  hope here from u all soon


----------



## jimf (Apr 20, 2012)

Any updates on making this data available to the group?


----------



## hankki (Apr 20, 2012)

Recently bought a weber kettle but hoping to make a smoker this summer in my garden. The only problem is to find "bad" pieces of meat since the industry makes ground meat from most of it.
Anyway, if you happen to be in the neighborhood, just drop in. :biggrin:


----------



## mudd flapp (Apr 22, 2012)

SBR  AMNPS  AMNS  BBB  and on and on and on


----------



## captcrunch (May 21, 2012)

done from Jacksonville ill


----------



## muskyman (Jun 2, 2012)

nEW GUY MUSKYMAN IS BORN N' BRED IN CHICAGO.  NOW LIVING23 YRS. IN GA. NOW. 6 YRS. IN AUGUSTA AND LAST 17 IN CARROLLTON, THAT IS W/GA.


----------



## tom walker (Jun 22, 2012)

Sometimes It's just not safe for folks to know where to find me.
I mean it's not safe for _them_.

I'm just a couple of clicks from the densest gator population in the USA and many of my neighbors don't take too well to strangers.
Put two and two together and they won't trust you because you can add.
I won't call them Red-Necks, the tree cover is too heavy for their necks to get red.
I'm just saying that between the neighbors, skeeters, gators, snakes, zombies, panthers and bears and tics (oh my!) y'all might do well to let me find you.

Last year we had a little girl wander off from her neighborhood. She survived all bit up and scratched and dehydrated but basicly ok. It took the rescuers three days to find her and she was only 400 yards from her own back door. Good thing it was too dense for the gators.

Wish I had thought of a good nick name before I signed up,

Tom


----------



## slowhand13 (Jun 22, 2012)

Gallatin TN 25 miles outside of Nashville

English implant complete newbie to smoking, using the brinkmann  Gourmet  electric smoker


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 22, 2012)

slowhand13 said:


> Gallatin TN 25 miles outside of Nashville
> 
> English implant complete newbie to smoking, using the brinkmann  Gourmet  electric smoker


Would you do us a favor and add your location to your profile, Thanks!

Also when you get a minute would you go to "Roll Call" and formally introduce yourself so we can get to know you!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 22, 2012)

Tom Walker said:


> Sometimes It's just not safe for folks to know where to find me.
> I mean it's not safe for _them_.
> 
> I'm just a couple of clicks from the densest gator population in the USA and many of my neighbors don't take too well to strangers.
> ...


If it's central FL I've probably been there. How far away from Citrus County?


----------



## buffalo bob (Feb 22, 2014)

TulsaJeff said:


> We are looking to run a query on the database to see how many members we have in different areas of the country and across the globe. This will be important for planning meet ups, gatherings and events. We don't need specifics such as what part of town you live in or even what town you live in if you are uncomfortable with that, but we would like for you to at least insert a state and maybe even a region of the state.
> 
> For instance, I have Sapulpa, Oklahoma in mine since I'm comfortable with that but I could have also put Northeast Oklahoma or even Tulsa area, Oklahoma and that would have been equally good.
> 
> ...



I click on "My Profile" and then click on "Edit Community Profile" and cannot find the" Location Field" Please help.
 Thanks, 
Bob


----------

